# Need Route Downtown SD to PCH



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll be staying at the Marriott on A Street in downtown SD over Thanksgiving. I want to ride north to the coast and up PCH. I can read a map, but what is a good, safe route to get to the UCSD area from downtown SD? Thanks.


----------

